# HPLIP/JetDirect Woes [SOLVED]

## supersport

I'm having an odd issue with my HP printer.  It failed to print today from my Gentoo/KDE/CUPS/hplip setup.  Previously, this setup has worked like a charm, and I'm able to print to this printer from other computers.  Here are some vital statistics:

OS: Gentoo (updated as of 2006.06.19 1200 UTC)

Printer: HP OfficeJet 7310 All-In-One

CUPS: 1.1.23-r7

HPLIP: 0.9.7-r3  (Though I've tried 0.9.11-r1 and 1.6.6)

I've updated the system, tried various versions of hplip, re-emerged foomatic-filters, gone over the HOWTO...all to no avail.

In CUPS, i'm seeing the following error on the printers page:

```
open device failed; will retry in 30 seconds...
```

hp-check seems fine, but when I run hp-info, I see:

```
 [ERROR]: Unable to communicate with device: hp:/net/Officejet_7300_series?ip=192.168.1.50

 [ERROR]: Error opening device (Device not found). Exiting.
```

Additionally, in the longs, I'm seeing the following error:

```
Jun 19 13:21:17 localhost hpiod: no JetDirect support enabled

Jun 19 13:21:17 localhost hpiod: unable to read JetDirectDevice::DeviceI
```

This seems to me to imply that there is a JetDirect issue, but I haven't been able to find any other posts that have a similar issue.

My /etc/cups/printers.conf looks like:

```
# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.1.23

# Written by cupsd on Mon Jun 19 13:21:17 2006

<DefaultPrinter HP7310>

Info HP 7310 Four In One Printer

Location Home Office

DeviceURI hp:/net/Officejet_7300_series?ip=192.168.1.50

State Idle

Accepting Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

</Printer>
```

The only odd configuration I have is that the printer is on a different subnet from my PC, but that hasn't been an issue in the past.  I am able to ping the printer from my PC:

```
# ping 192.168.1.50

PING 192.168.1.50 (192.168.1.50) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.1.50: icmp_seq=1 ttl=254 time=2.22 ms

--- 192.168.1.50 ping statistics ---

1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 2.227/2.227/2.227/0.000 ms
```

Has anyone else out there seen this issue?  Is there an open bug that I've missed?  Any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.Last edited by supersport on Wed Jun 21, 2006 5:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## davidgurvich

If you recently changed kernel versions, you might see this issue with changed or missing options in the newer kernel version.  Many small changes have occurred in the location of kernel options.  

You can try and boot into the older kernel and see if everything is back the way you like it. 

If that is the case, you can go over the kernel .configs by hand to see if anything is missing.

----------

## supersport

 *davidgurvich wrote:*   

> If you recently changed kernel versions, you might see this issue with changed or missing options in the newer kernel version.  Many small changes have occurred in the location of kernel options.  
> 
> You can try and boot into the older kernel and see if everything is back the way you like it. 
> 
> If that is the case, you can go over the kernel .configs by hand to see if anything is missing.

 

Thanks for the quick reply, but I haven't upgraded the kernel since mid-May.  I'm trying to come up with anything that has changed since I was last able to print, and I can't come up with anything...The only thing that I've done is to rebuild php and apache, but that's it.

----------

## davidgurvich

Confirm the correct ppd is installed and check the status of /etc/init.d/hplip.  If I think of anything else will reply.

----------

## supersport

 *davidgurvich wrote:*   

> Confirm the correct ppd is installed and check the status of /etc/init.d/hplip.  If I think of anything else will reply.

 

PPD: 

```
# ls -l /usr/share/ppd/HP/HP-OfficeJet_7200-hpijs.ppd.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4477 Jun 19 12:33 /usr/share/ppd/HP/HP-OfficeJet_7200-hpijs.ppd.gz
```

/etc/init.d/hplip:

```
# ls -l /etc/init.d/hplip

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 948 Jun 19 12:33 /etc/init.d/hplip
```

Checking to see that hplip is running:

```
# ps auxf | grep hp

root     20472  0.0  0.1   6064  1160 ?        Ss   10:04   0:00 /usr/sbin/hpiod

root     20529  0.0  0.1   6064  1160 ?        S    10:04   0:00  \_ /usr/sbin/hpiod

root     20692  0.0  0.1   6064  1160 ?        S    10:06   0:00      \_ /usr/sbin/hpiod

root     20475  0.0  0.5   9184  5088 ?        S    10:04   0:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/share/hplip/hpssd.py
```

As I sit here typing, my wife is printing out things on the printer, and I still can't connect to it:

```
$ hp-toolbox

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 1.6.6)

HP Device Manager ver. 6.2

Copyright (c) 2003-6 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

toolbox [ERROR]: Unable to communicate with device: hp:/net/Officejet_7300_series?ip=192.168.1.50

toolbox [WARNING]: Device not found

toolbox [ERROR]: Unable to communicate with device: hp:/net/Officejet_7300_series?ip=192.168.1.50

toolbox [WARNING]: Device not found
```

Any other thoughts?

----------

## davidgurvich

You might check to make sure hplip was compiled with USE="ppds".  Then remove your printer from CUPS and see if configuring the printer again does any better.

----------

## supersport

 *davidgurvich wrote:*   

> You might check to make sure hplip was compiled with USE="ppds".  Then remove your printer from CUPS and see if configuring the printer again does any better.

 

I'm not sure what I did to fix it, but the somewhat typical "re-emerge and re-configure" approach appears to have resolved the issue.

Thanks for your help David.

----------

